# No /usr/src/sys/i386/conf  folder?



## stephanelefou (May 31, 2014)

Hi,  I wanted to configure a high-resolution console using vidcontrol() (like I did in the past following the instructions here: http://www.freebsdwiki.net/index.php/High_Resolution_Console.  So I need to access the kernel file located at /usr/src/sys/i386/conf.  But all I have is /usr/src (which is empty).  I also did a search (`find / -name GENERIC`) but cannot find the default kernel (as returned by `uname -a`.)  Installation is FreeBSD 9.2.

Please help.  Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (May 31, 2014)

Please see Installing FreeBSD 9 Source.  Method #2 is better if you plan to update the source from time to time.

That method of getting a hi-res console is soon to be obsolete.  9-STABLE already includes vt(4), and syscons(4) will eventually be retired.  But it should still be usable at this point.  Consider also Using X For A High Resolution Console On FreeBSD.


----------



## stephanelefou (May 31, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Please see Installing FreeBSD 9 Source.  Method #2 is better if you plan to update the source from time to time.
> 
> That method of getting a hi-res console is soon to be obsolete.  9-STABLE already includes vt(4), and syscons(4) will eventually be retired.  But it should still be usable at this point.  Consider also Using X For A High Resolution Console On FreeBSD.



Thanks for the advice, I'll do it.  Now for X, I think this would be a no-go as the hardware is kind of very old: Dell GX150 (slim case) on a P3 1 G*H*z with 512 MB RAM   The box is used as a music repository available on a Samba share.  And to be honest, I love character-based consoles.


----------

